# New baby goats



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I got two pygmy goats last night, was told they were eating and neither will eat at the moment. Is this normal for adjustment sake or should they be eating? I was thinking of maybe trying a different food. Right now I have some Goat Chow. I am going to worm them tomorrow. They are approximately 8 weeks and 12 weeks. The younger one will not stop crying and did all throughout the night. I was thinking of getting a bottle and replacer milk for her. Any suggetsions are GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Did the person you buy them off say they were fully weaned or only just starting to eat solid food? The younger one probably should still be on a bottle.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are probably a little upset from the transition. Alyssa had a great question about them being fully weaned? Are you offering hay or alfalfa as well as the grain?


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I haven't given them any hay yet, I was just watching them and actually had them indoors to watch them a little bit closer. I planned on moving them outside tomorrow or Wednesday. The lady said that they were eating solid food, but the smaller one just picks the pellets up and spits them out and the older hasn't even ventured near the pellets. I don't know if it's because they're indoors. The little one is hoarse from crying so much and I feel so helpless and don't know what to do???


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh and these two were not raised together so they don't "know" each other per se.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

No she didn't and she's not answering. I read up and have learned, but didn't read anything about them not eating or the crying all night. It's so awful to hear her she sounds soooo sad.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

It may take them a few days to adjust. Especially if they were just pulled from mom...it is hard on all baby goats at weaning time. I would definately get them some hay asap, even if it is just a little to nibble on.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I've read alfalfa is the best? Or will any hay work for now? not sure I can find alfalfa in my area except pellets


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

If you have hay that will be fine. It is up to you if you want to switch to alfafla or alfalfa pellets later on. I personally don't give alfalfa but mine have unlimited access to pasture and browse. I forgot to say congrats on your new babies! They will probably cry for a couple of days until they realize mom isn't coming


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> If you have hay that will be fine. It is up to you if you want to switch to alfafla or alfalfa pellets later on. I personally don't give alfalfa but mine have unlimited access to pasture and browse. I forgot to say congrats on your new babies! They will probably cry for a couple of days until they realize mom isn't coming


Yeah I have tons of other animals so have hay in the barn thats been kept dry. Thank you they are so cute I'll have to take photos of them we named them Reeses and Peanut Butter! I'm just so scared as a while ago I got a couple of kids and lost them to cocci. There is sooo much conflicting info on that. Can anyone tell me the best way to prevent? Both these guys have solid stool and are walking fine just not wanting to eat/drink just yet (hopefully just adjusting)


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I should clarify...the crying is normal right now BUT just keep an eye to make sure they stay bright eyed and energetic. If they start looking lethargic or sleeping too much...or standing hunched up with their tail down or grinding their teeth...something is wrong.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

They won't lay down at all  I feel sooo bad. Don't worry I'm watching them extremely closely right now. I will keep them inside for two days to watch close to see pee/poop and how much they eat/drink. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the goat chow you have medicated? There are some goat feeds that are medicated to prevent cocci. But I don't use them. I have heard good things about Baycox but I have never used it myself. Hopefully someone with more experience with cocci will chime in. And yes, would love pics of your new kids when you get a chance


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm at work today my poor fiance is kid sitting! Four legged and two legged and he's sooo worried about them! The feed we have isn't medicated but I could get some if that is the best method. There are only the two of them.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't use it. I was just wondering if that is what you had. In my opinion, it's worthless.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

McPhersonFarm said:


> I've read alfalfa is the best? Or will any hay work for now? not sure I can find alfalfa in my area except pellets


Any hay is fine for the most part we dont do alfalfa bc of our horse we only do costal

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Any hay is fine for the most part we dont do alfalfa bc of our horse we only do costal
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Ok great, and they'll eat the hay at the young ages?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

McPhersonFarm said:


> Ok great, and they'll eat the hay at the young ages?


Yes  
Good luck!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

If they've only been eating hay they may not know what to do with the pellets. My kids are ten weeks old and will eat hay and graze like champs, but they are just getting to the point that they will eat pellets. They learn what to eat from mom. I feed supplements and treats away from the babies so Peggy Sue won't bolt her food and choke (she's greedy) so when I first offered the babies pellets, grain, and even cookies they wouldn't try them. Even now my little wether won't eat bread or cookies yet.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> If they've only been eating hay they may not know what to do with the pellets. My kids are ten weeks old and will eat hay and graze like champs, but they are just getting to the point that they will eat pellets. They learn what to eat from mom. I feed supplements and treats away from the babies so Peggy Sue won't bolt her food and choke (she's greedy) so when I first offered the babies pellets, grain, and even cookies they wouldn't try them. Even now my little wether won't eat bread or cookies yet.


That makes sense and I don't know if they fed them pellets for sure or not. They didn't seem all with it ... I'm hoping they will eat some hay and I'll give her some milk. I'm going crazy because I'm at work and not there myself!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hust keep feed available maybe put some molassis on the feed and give it to them

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

The cryin is totally normal for the first few days

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I got her to take about 20mL when I got home she's quieted down some. I'm going to try to feed her again before I go to bed. I really appreciate everyones help.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Spend lots of time with her. 
Do you have any dog toys? Maybe like a stuffed one not a loyd squeaky one you can give her to play with?

I know they do that with puppies to calm them down they cuddle with it.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

Just an update, I was back mopping the floor (since they're inside lol) and Reeses was eating a little goat chow and some hay! I'm so happy to see her eating!


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

Ignore the messiness. .. they don't like when i clean the floor lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awww how cute!
Yea i dont like when i clean the floor eather! Lol 

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

McPhersonFarm said:


> Just an update, I was back mopping the floor (since they're inside lol) and Reeses was eating a little goat chow and some hay! I'm so happy to see her eating!


Yay!!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, I'm very excited. I was very surprised Reeses could get up on the entertainment center. It didn't surprise me when Peanut Butter did it, but when Reeses jumped up there I was caught off guard LOL! I had put the box of hay up there before I was cleaning the floor and she jumped up their to eat the hay. I really want these two to thrive and be happy and I'm so scared as I lost a couple to coccoidosis about 6 months ago. I said I wasn't going to get anymore but I saw these two and couldn't resist. I'm going to give them some Ivermectin tomorrow. I'm confused as to whether this prevents coccoid or not?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Never underestemate a goat lol.

I cant gelp you on that our feeds medicated.

Hopefunny someone els can give you a forshure answer. I thought ivermectin was just a wormer

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are some very cute babies! No, ivermectin will not prevent coccidiosis. It is a wormer, not a coccidiostat.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

But Sulmet is a coccidostat right? I'm going to look tomorrow at Tractor Supply and see what they have. Does anyone go there for supplies and know which cocidostat they have?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

There are several others. Do a search on here. I know corid is one, but I don't knowthe doses. I would definately get them on some if you lost your last ones because coccidiosis stays in your soil. I know if you give the liquid you just do a round of doses and then get on a routine.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

So glad to see they are eating. Bet they never got introduced to pellets or hay or allowed to graze. Maybe mother was fed in a container where babies could not reach. 

Was the lady the breeder or someone who bought the goats and resold them? Maybe she don't know much about them and won't answer. 

(There is a couple in our area who does this. Buy cheap by lying to unsuspecting well meaning breeders that they have a petting zoo. Then you see the goats the very next day for sale for lots more.)


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I honestly don't know so very possible they didn't know. They are both still doing ok. I'm going to get them a small outside pen ready tomorrow!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Like GoatCrazy said, Ivomec is only a wormer. It won't do anything for Cocci. I would head down to Tractor Supply or your local farm store and pick something up for Cocci. We don't have a problem with Cocci here so I'm not sure what's "best". I do keep a bottle of Di-Methox on hand just in case though. I'm glad the kids are eating and playing that's awesome.


----------

